# Lyft said Inside recorder is illegal



## koala85 (Jan 2, 2017)

Hello everyone I just talkted to Lyft support and I told them I have a camera and I can prove it to you they said recording passenger is illegal and they can deactivate my account.What do you think about this?


----------



## BubbaD2 (Dec 4, 2015)

Lyft support is useless. Ten different reply-turds will give ten different answers to a single question.

It is not illegal to record in your car in a one-party jurisdiction, or in a two-party jurisdiction if you post signs advising passengers that they are being recorded.

Oh, and Lyft can stuff their P.C. b.s. up their pink logo.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

A quick Google search says that New York is a single party consent state. Record away.

Lyft and Uber should be supplying us with dash cams and providing us with a cloud on which to store the video. Hey Travis, wasn't aiding and abetting movie pirates how you got your start? This should be right up your alley.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

your accep rating is low! try accepting every ride to make the system runs smoother and speed up ride process for riders. never mind about lyft system crashing and lyft canceling rides sending them to other drivers. never mind the very far eta. you do not need a camera your a robot driver make lyft money. you are replaceable.


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

koala85 said:


> Hello everyone I just talkted to Lyft support and I told them I have a camera and I can prove it to you they said recording passenger is illegal and they can deactivate my account.What do you think about this?


Sure they did, New Member. You are full of it.

For those that don't know:

Recording is done in accordance with state law.

For example, in CA, we have to have signs that say video and audio is being recorded.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Check with your state law, not rideshare support.
100% legal with the right procedure.


----------



## koala85 (Jan 2, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> your accep rating is low! try accepting every ride to make the system runs smoother and speed up ride process for riders. never mind about lyft system crashing and lyft canceling rides sending them to other drivers. never mind the very far eta. you do not need a camera your a robot driver make lyft money. you are replaceable.


You know my acceptance rate is %100 and they are keep sending me mail says I don't force drive to pick up the passenger or I click arrive before I get there.

I work in the city (Manhattan) I have the sign I have both cams outside and inside and I explained to her she is still telling me you have to take it off ha ha.


----------



## AnUberDriver. (Oct 11, 2016)

as soon as rider enters the car you have to let them know that you have a recorder..or put a sign out on the door. if they
do not like it then cancel the trip. I have a dashcam but muted the recorder.



koala85 said:


> Hello everyone I just talkted to Lyft support and I told them I have a camera and I can prove it to you they said recording passenger is illegal and they can deactivate my account.What do you think about this?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Working at a support or hub position with Lyft or Uber is just another low paid high turnover position. Do not believe them.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

AnUberDriver. said:


> as soon as rider enters the car you have to let them know that you have a recorder..or put a sign out on the door. if they
> do not like it then cancel the trip. I have a dashcam but muted the recorder.


You are just asking for an arguement by doing this as half the people wont even notice the signs

But verbal consent is the best consent to get on video


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Audio is what is dependent on a state by state basis. 12 states require two party consent, but New York (your state according to your profile) isn't one of them. Video is legal in all 50, but in those 12 states, without consent you can only record video no audio.

All this is verifiable with a Google search...which Lyft support is apparently banned from doing?

But even in two party consent states, a SIGN saying they're being recorded is good enough.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Ive told Lyft twice that i had dash cam footage of incidents, never got threatened with deactivation, in fact, earned a combined $75 in cleaning fees .


----------



## uber1969 (Dec 22, 2016)

BubbaD2 said:


> Lyft support is useless. Ten different reply-turds will give ten different answers to a single question.
> 
> It is not illegal to record in your car in a one-party jurisdiction, or in a two-party jurisdiction if you post signs advising passengers that they are being recorded.
> 
> Oh, and Lyft can stuff their P.C. b.s. up their pink logo.


Most states laws do not require you to post signs


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

You guys have it all wrong. It is against this little thing called "Lyft law". Laws of your state be damned. Just like how drivers cannot carry even a nail clipper for self-defense. Lyft: where the only ones with weapons are the riders!


BubbaD2 said:


> Oh, and Lyft can stuff their P.C. b.s. up their pink logo.


In Bubba we trust! Well said.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

MrMikeNC said:


> Audio is what is dependent on a state by state basis. 12 states require two party consent, but New York (your state according to your profile) isn't one of them. Video is legal in all 50, but in those 12 states, without consent you can only record video no audio.
> 
> All this is verifiable with a Google search...which Lyft support is apparently banned from doing?
> 
> But even in two party consent states, a SIGN saying they're being recorded is good enough.


It's questionable whether recording inside a (your) car requires consent or notification by law even in those 12 states. It's often a gray area because it's your private vehicle and you generally have the right to record within it. Just the same as how I have the right to record audio in my own home. OTOH you're basically a glorified taxi driver so it might be argued that there exists an expectation of privacy.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

They are taking advantage of you being gullible. Their TOS says you have right to conduct your business according to your rules.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

koala85 said:


> Hello everyone I just talkted to Lyft support and I told them I have a camera and I can prove it to you they said recording passenger is illegal and they can deactivate my account.What do you think about this?


I think they dont lnow jack. All legal with signage.


----------



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

Luber4.9 said:


> Sure they did, New Member. You are full of it.
> 
> For those that don't know:
> 
> ...


In CA, I think recording AUDIO is against the law, you can only record video (image only). Recording audio is against the state eavesdropping law.


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

Unkar's Muffins said:


> In CA, I think recording AUDIO is against the law, you can only record video (image only). Recording audio is against the state eavesdropping law.


Nope. You have to have a sign about audio too.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Luber4.9 said:


> Sure they did, New Member. You are full of it.
> 
> For those that don't know:
> 
> ...


Ooo where can I get those signs?



Showa50 said:


> They are taking advantage of you being gullible. Their TOS says you have right to conduct your business according to your rules.


No their ToS says you have to follow all applicable state laws.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

METRO3 said:


> Ooo where can I get those signs?
> 
> No their ToS says you have to follow all applicable state laws.


Considering few states have real laws regulating TNC, you're fee to do as you please with your vehicle. 
Especially since a camera can be used as protection against fraud.


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

METRO3 said:


> Ooo where can I get those signs?











https://dashcambros.com/products/wa...MIkZrQ593M3AIViK_sCh3cxwPFEAQYASABEgLQ5fD_BwE


----------



## PinkSquareChaser (Oct 14, 2014)

Well, they frown on concealed carry, but that doesn't stop some drivers from having their trusty Glock at their side.


----------

